# جهاز التقاط نبض الجنين



## اسلام امين الخطيب (2 أغسطس 2006)

وظيفة هذا الجهاز تكمن بمعرفة المرض التي تصيب الجنين وحالته الطبيه حتى ولوكان داخل رحم الام 

مبداء عمل الجهاز :
يقوم هذا الجهاز بأريال اشاره بتردد معين واستلام بتردد اخلر اقل حسب نظرية فيزو و الموجات المستخدمه موجات فوق سمعيه ولفرق بين الموجات يكون الناتج معرفة حالت الجنبن مثلا 2.5 الشعه المرسله - 1.5 الشعه المستلمه = 0.5 الناتج وهذه الموجات ترسل فقط الى القلب


 اسلام امين الخطيب 
 الاردن عمان 
 0795202739
 0776322397
 Sل:14:


----------



## hisham badawi (11 ديسمبر 2008)

http://books.google.com/books?id=WH...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result#PPA36,M1


----------



## محمد جزائر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك يا أخي الكريم على المعلومة
وللاضافة :
هناك طريقتين لقياس نبض قلب الجنين 
الطريقة الاولى
تستعمل في مراحل الحمل وتكون بوضع sensor ecg على بطن الام فيعطينا نبض قلب الام والجنين معا ولذلك نلجأ الى معالجة النبضين لأستخراج نبض الجنين
الطريقة الثانية
تستعمل عند الولادة وتكون بوضع sensor في رأس الجنين ويكون من نوع خاص وذالك لمتابعة الجنين تحسبا لأي مشكلة في الولادة
وكلتا الطريقتين تدعى ecg fetal
والله اعلم


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخ/ إسلام الخطيب, وأرجو لك دوام التوفيق.


----------



## مهند المهداوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*sonic aid*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*
*اخواني الاعزاء بما انكم مهندسين فعليكم ان تكونوا دقيقين في المعلومات ثم توخي الدقة في عملية توصيلها فبالنسبة لجهاز نبض الجنين هو عبارة عن جهاز يستعمل الموجات فوق الصوتية في عملية مراقبة نبض الجنين داخل الرحم لكي نعرف عدد نبضات الجنين ونبضات المشيمة ولكي نساعد الام الحامل نفسيا عن طريق سماعها لنبض جنينها والتاكد من كونه على قيد الحياة مما يسهل عملية الولادة والجزء الرئيسي هوالبروب ويكون على شكل مايكروفون والجزء المهم فيه هو النهاية الاسطوانية الشكل والتي تتالف من نصفي قرص من مادة سيراميكية او بلورية مثل التورمالين لها خواص ضاهرة البيزو وليس (الفيزو) والتي هي عبارة عن قابلية بعض المواد على انتاج فرق جهد حينما تتعرض الى جهد ميكانيكي وبالعكس اي عندما يتم تجهيزها باشارة مترددة تبدا بالاهتزاز والضغط في حالتنا هذه هو الضغط المتولد من الموجات المرتدة من السطح المتحرك والذي هو جدار القلب الذي يتحرك بشكل ذهاب واياب بالنسبة للبروب حاملة معلومات اصطدام الدم بجدران القلب المولدة للصوت الذي نسمعه من الجهاز ومبدا العمل هو ان الجهاز يولد تردد بحدود( ** 2,5MHz** ) تخرج من النصف الاول للبروب متوجهة الى سطح الجلد لتنتقل عبره الى الطبقات الداخلية لتصل الى جدار القلب عندها تصطدم بالجدار وتعود الى السطح الخارجي وهو الجلد ثم منه الى النصف الثاني للبروب المتكون من نفس المادة والتي تحول الموجات الفوق الصوتية الى فرق جهد يتم تكبيره وفلترته عدة مرات في مكبرات الاشارة ومكبرات القدرة ثم يتم ادخاله الى المقارن الذي يقارن بين التردد المرسل والتردد الذي تم استقباله ويكون الفرق على شكل موجات صوتية تخرج من السماعة لان التردد المستقبل يحمل معلومات عن الجسم المرتدة عنه الاشارة (جدار القلب) من تضاغطات وتخلخلات بسبب الابتعاد والاقتراب الناتج من النبض القلبي وتجد في الملف المرفق مخطط بسيط لمبدا العمل ومخطط للبروب.*
*والله الموفق*​


----------



## محمد جزائر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ على التوضيح
لكنه كان يقصد ecg والله أعلم


----------



## hisham badawi (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك 
المعلومات 100/100
الشركات تصنع 
fetal heart detector وهو النوع البسيط
و fetal heart monitor وهو الاكثر تطورا


----------



## مهند المهداوي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*delivery monitor*

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء بالنسبة لجهاز (fetal heart moitor)له اسم اخر هو (delivery monitor) وهو يعمل بنفس مبدا عمل عمل جهاز (fetal heart detector) اي بالموجات فوق الصوتية ولكن يتالف من بروبين واحد يوضع على بطن الام فوق منطقة الرحم لمراقبة قلب الجنين اثناء الولادة والاخر يوضع على صدر الام لمراقبة قلب الام وكذلك يتم ربط اقطاب تخطيط القلب المدمج في نفس الجهاز لمراقبة الفعالية الكهربائية لقلب الام كما ان نوعية البروبات في هذا الجهاز تتالف من عدة كرستالات في كل بروب بحدود خمسة اي ان كل قرص توجد داخله خمسة ازواج من انصاف الكرستالات التي تم ذكرها في الرد السابق ويكون حجمه اكبر من البروب العادي لكي يقوم بمسح مساحة اكبر من البروب الصغير لسهولة العثورعلى نبض الجنين عند حالة الولادة ولان الكادر الطبي يكون وقتها مشغولا بمتابعة الام.
 وفي بعض الاجهزة الحديثة يوجد شاشة لمراقبة التقلصات الرحمية.
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمد جزائر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي على التوضيح
لكن كنت أقصد في مداخلتي توضيح كيفية التقاط نبض الجنين لكن ليس باستعمال الموجات الفوق صوتية
بل باستعمال مجسات عادية electrode وهذا موقع يشرح الطريقة الاولى التي تحدث عنها

http://www.ndengineering.com/fecg.html



احتراماتي


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## قانعة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
على حسب معلوماتي هذا نفس الوظيفة لو نفس الجهاز ويا الsonicaid


----------



## مهند المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

قانعة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> على حسب معلوماتي هذا نفس الوظيفة لو نفس الجهاز ويا الsonicaid


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اختي العزيزة قانعة ان جهاز (ٍSonic aid)الذي يستخدم الموجات فوق الصوتية من اجل تحسس نبضات الجنين هو نفسه المستخدم في جهاز مراقبة الولادة الذي ويضع على بطن الحامل عند الولادة اما جهاز (ECG)فهو يستخدم الاقطاب من اجل تخطيط القلب كهربائيا.


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مستور العتيبي (16 مارس 2010)

يا شباب أبي مبدأعمل جهاز مراقبة وظائف الأعضاءphysiological monitor system و
الأعطال الشائعةو أفضل الشريكات المصنعه بالصور بسرع أنقذوني


----------

